# Z12.72 vs z12.4



## anne32 (Oct 27, 2015)

Can someone please help me understand the difference between these codes? 

Z12.72- screening vaginal pap smear
Z12.4- screening malignant neoplasm of cervix


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 27, 2015)

Location of where the sample is obtained.


----------

